# panama city beach



## hybrid stalker (Apr 5, 2008)

heading to pcb for some R&R and some fishing too.I'm looking for condo owners that rent their condos their self to save me a little money. We are going down the week of 6/23/08,and would like to stay close to st andrews park.Thanks for any help.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Apr 5, 2008)

www.vrbo.com
We have had real good luck using this site for our last 5 or so vacations
vacation rentals by owner


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 5, 2008)

If you really want to fish, you don't want to go to Panama City Beach, you want to go to Cape San Blas or St. George's Island about 40 and 60 miles east of Panama City.

Did I mention I have a place at Cape San Blas  www.vrbo.com/62075


----------



## robertyb (Apr 5, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> If you really want to fish, you don't want to go to Panama City Beach, you want to go to Cape San Blas or St. George's Island about 40 and 60 miles east of Panama City.
> 
> Did I mention I have a place at Cape San Blas  www.vrbo.com/62075



Prices are higher there also according to your listing. I get a 2 br. condo for about half the price usually in PC off VRBO.


----------



## revrandyf (Apr 5, 2008)

*Fishing at PC Beach*

Was at PC Beach earlier this week and saw some guys fishing around the pier. (pier is closed due to damage from hurricanes).  They had filled their ice chest with whiting by 10:00 am.  They had not caught anything else but the whiting were biting very well and some good sized ones too.


----------



## drawdown (Apr 5, 2008)

*condo PC*

Hey guys I have a new condo in Panama City Beach. We had it for 18mths now. It's at Calypso Beach Resort which is right next to the city pier thats being worked on right now (..also great surf fishing). It's also right across the street from the New Pier Park Center. 
It's a 2 bedroom, 2bath, with a bunkroom. Its in the east tower and is a ground floor unit. This is a beautiful new upscale resort. Just send me a PM and lets see what I have open.


----------



## Poad (Apr 6, 2008)

i have a freind that has a real nice condo at "The Summit" she rents it at reasonable rates. PM me for details. she can send you pics too.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 6, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Prices are higher there also according to your listing. I get a 2 br. condo for about half the price usually in PC off VRBO.



Could be...I haven't seen that, but PC has a condo glut and folks are trying to get some income, even if it isn't enough to pay the bills.  The Cape is much quieter, there are no 40 floor condo units and it is more like the old Florida.  Just depends on what you want.


----------



## hybrid stalker (Apr 9, 2008)

*panama city/ cape san blas*

we went on vrbo and found a great place in the barrier dunes at cape san blas. The fishing has to be great in a area like that, the bay on one side and the ocean on the other. If anyone has any good ideas for that area we will be staying the last part of june. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 10, 2008)

hybrid stalker said:


> heading to pcb for some R&R and some fishing too.I'm looking for condo owners that rent their condos their self to save me a little money. We are going down the week of 6/23/08,and would like to stay close to st andrews park.Thanks for any help.


hello the best deals you can find is the bulletin board  it in alabama great deals on home page click travel these are own by renter


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 10, 2008)

*what kind of good fishing*



MudDucker said:


> If you really want to fish, you don't want to go to Panama City Beach, you want to go to Cape San Blas or St. George's Island about 40 and 60 miles east of Panama City.
> 
> Did I mention I have a place at Cape San Blas  www.vrbo.com/62075


what kind of fish i love grouper fishing   hunterken8@yahoo.com


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 11, 2008)

kw5891 said:


> what kind of fish i love grouper fishing   hunterken8@yahoo.com



A lot of folks launch out of Indian Pass and run about 19-25 miles offshore for da gruppa and da snappa.   I have pretty much just bay fish.


----------



## hybrid stalker (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the bay fishing. I will probaly rent a kayak or the center console boat and try to catch some trout and red fish.we will be staying in the barrier dunes 6/21-28 thanks for any advice.


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 11, 2008)

*p c*

i love fishing dont forget the jettys and the piers gret king fish  try in the park walk the trails and right before you get to the inlet  there a cove there great flounder there no boat wade but it very very deep


----------



## robertyb (Apr 11, 2008)

kw5891 said:


> i love fishing dont forget the jettys and the piers gret king fish  try in the park walk the trails and right before you get to the inlet  there a cove there great flounder there no boat wade but it very very deep



??????????????????????????????

Want to interpret this? Try using punciation.


----------



## robertyb (Apr 11, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Could be...I haven't seen that, but PC has a condo glut and folks are trying to get some income, even if it isn't enough to pay the bills.  The Cape is much quieter, there are no 40 floor condo units and it is more like the old Florida.  Just depends on what you want.



I agree with you. I love the Cape and the fishing can be great. But as a retired State Employee (single man) I have to look for deals as I love to fish salt. I about live on the Dan Russell Pier and am not going back fishing probably till they get it rebuilt.

If you need anyone to go down and fish and share the costs PM me and I will probably find the time  
I am a beer drinker though!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 5, 2008)

drawdown said:


> Hey guys I have a new condo in Panama City Beach. We had it for 18mths now. It's at Calypso Beach Resort which is right next to the city pier thats being worked on right now (..also great surf fishing). It's also right across the street from the New Pier Park Center.
> It's a 2 bedroom, 2bath, with a bunkroom. Its in the east tower and is a ground floor unit. This is a beautiful new upscale resort. Just send me a PM and lets see what I have open.



What's your rates? PM me if you want.


----------



## Dudeman042 (May 5, 2008)

My folks have two places in Mexico Beach for rent. 

www.freewebs.com/dallash132


----------

